# Cats back legs giving way and walking backwards hissing??



## BlackRose

I had to take my female cat Rolo to the vets for an urgent appointment today.
I was just wondering if any of you have experienced this?

This morning she got up for breakfast and her back legs gave way. I didn't think much of it after watching her because she seemed fine afterwards so I thought she must've just slept awkwardly or they were a bit stiff...possibly the on start of arthritis but shes only nearly 7 I'm sure.

Anyway I went out for a couple of hours soon after and when I came back it was their dinner time so I more or less came in and started getting that ready. The strangest thing happened. She was getting out of bed again ready for dinner. They gave way again and this time she backed up scooting along the floor kinda scrunched up and was hissing and growling with her ears flat. She only ever hisses and growls when her brother is chasing her.
After this she walked off towards her scratching bench and slumped down on it. She couldnt walk or get up very well. She got up for her food then but didn't run to it like she normally does. But she did meow for it snd stand on her back legs stretching up like normal.

After eating it happened again and then when I was in the other room I heard a bump. I went to check and she had fallen over by the water bowl.

I took her in right away, taking no chances. They checked her all over and apart from her legs she is healthy including good colour. Of course shes still overweight but she has lost weight since her last weigh in november,1 or 2 kilos I can't remember.
She let her walk around and tried to hold her up to get her back legs walking too. She was a little stiff with her right leg but walking fine. It was hard to tell really cos she was walking low to the ground and trying to hide cos she was scared being there. She listened to heart and said there's a slight gallop there. The more she listened she said the less it got and her heart was going very fast which could just be cos she's scared. I don't tend to monitor her heart at home so am unsure how fast she normally breathes. She said there's definatly something not quite right with it but it's hard to tell with how she is being scared. She said there's no fracture so it might be a sprain but more likely to be something along the lines of to do with the heart seeing as there's a gallop and it came on very suddenly.

I take it a gallop is like a murmur? No ones said before she's got one...only her brother. Her back legs are warm so she hasn't a clot but there's a chance she might get clots in her back legs and will be unable to get up. Whenever she falls now or struggles she can recover herself. They wanted to keep her I'm overnight but there would be no one there to monitor her through the night. So she had an injection of antibiotic/anti inflammatory/aspirin. They wanted her to come back tomorrow but i can't get there tomorrow. So she said she will be less stressed at home and to call if she can't get up or anything worse happens and then they will do xrays, blood tests and scans etc, but ATM she is so healthy otherwise they would see little point. 

They gave me some syrup stuff and she gotta have 5kg every evening starting tomorrow with her food. I dunno what it does but it says may cause sickness or dirreah so to stop it if it does and not to use it with cats with certain conditions including renal. The vet said its not ruled out that she could have kidney failure or diabetes. But the syrup ssys not to use on cats with that. So bit uneasy with that tbh. She also said it's unlikely for her age but it possible it's a strange type of epileptic fit or something, stroke or similar.

Her first thought was she wss knocked over but she never goes outside. One thing that did happen yesterday though was the cats were messing about playing in the night so my husband moved the big crinkly tube quickly and it scared both cats making them run away and Rolo hissed at my husband which she never does with us. Maybe she sprained it cos she was running or she got knocked with something? 

She's been home for a while now and seems fine so far. I gotta make sure her back legs are kept warm and she isn't straining for the toilet etc.


----------



## violentchopper

Maybe it got hit by a car. Ive seen this happen before.


----------



## BlackRose

That was the first thought the vet had but she doesn't go outside and there was no way she had gotten out at all. I don't remember if she said there was no fracture or probably isn't one. I think she said none.
How can she tell without x-rays? Or if it was a fracture then she would be crying and not standing on it at all? Cats are so good at hiding pain. As far as I understand it cats don't often cry because of pain but more of shock?

She seemed fine the whole time since being home except at tea time. I was in the kitchen and she jumped up on the worktop which she normally does if I leave the door open. (I don't leave them up there).
She jumped down before I could get her and she must've hurt herself again. She cried and backed into a corner before wandering around trying to climb behind stuff which isn't like her. 

She was limping then and ran straight into the living room past her food and onto her scratching bench in the corner. She didn't seem to want anyone near her. I had to bring her food to her and she scoffed it down.
She's not got a problem with her appetite and shes washing fine. She wants to play and goes for stuff you drag round in front of her. 
Most of the time she's walking fine on it but all of a sudden she would give way or limp. Is the hissing or crying cos shes scared? Seeing as the vet said it's her right leg that's a bit stiff she is probably having a problem with that one.

If it was a sprain though how come she is walking on it fine mostly and she is lifting it right up to wash it and standing up on her back legs for smooths?


----------



## garlicpickle

How old is the cat?

I had a similar problem with one of mine a few years ago, she had been having trouble getting on the bed and seemed to be sleeping a lot, but I put it down to old age aches and pains as she was 12 at the time. But one morning she didn't come in for breakfast. I spent ages looking for her and eventually found her huddled up in next doors garden obviously in pain with her back all hunched up. she kept sitting down when she tried to walk and moaned when I touched her. I rushed her to the vet because I thought she'd been hit by a car, she had X-rays and eventually the vet decided it was something called spondylosis which older cats can get. It's kind of like bone spurs growing on the vertebrae which can press on the spinal cord and cause weakness and pain.

The vet reckoned it had been coming on for a while but she had probably given her back a twist when outside and made it flare up suddenly, kind of like when humans slip a disc.

She has a painkiller/anti inflammatory called Metacam every day on her food and it's really helped her, she is 14 now and still has weakness in her back and hind legs, but she can jump on the bed again and doesn't seem to be in pain. I've tried taking her off the painkillers a couple of times but I can tell from her behavour that her back gets worse when I do, so I guess she's on it for life.

Your cat might have something like a trapped nerve that is only occasionlly giving her a twinge of pain.


----------



## BlackRose

She's 7 in august if i worked it out right.
I didn't think to say when the vet asked about behavioural changes but the last couple days shes been just wandering round like shes bored or lost. Two days ago she was also looking up at the wall and out in the hall like something was there and she was watching it...Muffin did it too a bit but it was mainly her. Probably not related though. 

If it carries on I'm going to ask for X-rays. I am pretty sure that'll be over £100 or so if the consultation, syrup and injection today cost £42


----------



## freekygeeky

BlackRose said:


> She's 7 in august if i worked it out right.
> I didn't think to say when the vet asked about behavioural changes but the last couple days shes been just wandering round like shes bored or lost. Two days ago she was also looking up at the wall and out in the hall like something was there and she was watching it...Muffin did it too a bit but it was mainly her. Probably not related though.
> 
> If it carries on I'm going to ask for X-rays. I am pretty sure that'll be over £100 or so if the consultation, syrup and injection today cost £42


thats why you should get yourself some insurance


----------



## BlackRose

They won't do insurance now for a cat of that age even if she's not old. I don't care how much it costs, if she needs something she'll get it


----------



## freekygeeky

BlackRose said:


> They won't do insurance now for a cat of that age even if she's not old. I don't care how much it costs, if she needs something she'll get it


.....

i have a 13 year old cat who's insured ... and a 23 year old cat...thats insured...

all insuance will cover until 10, and once with them your with them till death in most cases, and some do 10 and up.


----------



## feorag

I've no idea what the syrup is, but you've got the dosage wrong - it certainly won't be 5Kg, that's nearly bigger than the cat.


----------



## pigglywiggly

wont it be metacam painkiller? - its a bit thick and gluey and you use a special syringe that not graduated by ml`s but by weight for some strange reason.

be careful not to overdose it and give it with food, it can be really harsh on their tummies


----------



## corny girl

BlackRose said:


> She's 7 in august if i worked it out right.
> I didn't think to say when the vet asked about behavioural changes but the last couple days shes been just wandering round like shes bored or lost. Two days ago she was also looking up at the wall and out in the hall like something was there and she was watching it...Muffin did it too a bit but it was mainly her. Probably not related though.
> 
> If it carries on I'm going to ask for X-rays. I am pretty sure that'll be over £100 or so if the consultation, syrup and injection today cost £42



Sounds like it could be a Neurological problem. If she has been sleeping & it happens when she gets up it could be something to do with the nerves within the spine & the pressure on them when she gets up causes the problem in the back legs (problem could be in the hips).


----------



## BlackRose

Are nureological things bad? I know the vet mentioned it. 

Its not just when she wakes up, it's when due jumps down, just walks sometimes or even moves tool much while playing so she just gotta lie down.
Might be worth getting an X-ray one for her heart anyway cos it could e heart failure if she suddenly has a gallop which she didn't before and suddenly has back leg problems too.


----------



## Shell195

BlackRose said:


> Are nureological things bad? I know the vet mentioned it.
> 
> Its not just when she wakes up, it's when due jumps down, just walks sometimes or even moves tool much while playing so she just gotta lie down.
> Might be worth getting an X-ray one for her heart anyway cos it could e heart failure if she suddenly has a gallop which she didn't before and suddenly has back leg problems too.


 
A galloping heart could just be that her heart rate had risen because she was stressed from being at the vets


----------



## BlackRose

She's playing still if you move something round by her but then her legs feel uncomfortable or painful and she stops and gets up and walks around trying to get down from the settee. She sometimes cnt move the one leg at least (I'm sure it's the right one, same side I think as the gallop of the heart is on).. Then she just has to slump down. 
She's purring and kneading away ATM cuddled up next to me with her blanket and toys.

She hadn't had a gallop other times when she was at the vets. When you watch her breathe its still fast and when she breathes out it looks like a kinda straight down thud. I mean her stomach doesn't just fall slowly or anything..like if you hold an animals scruff and let go it snaps back...kinda like that. Sometimes her whole body looks like it moves when she breathes I'm sure I saw the gallop or some irregularity.

So to you does this sound like a probable sprain? She walks on it and can stand upright on it and raise it up to wash. 
It doesn't seem to happen out of nowhere as much anymore when she's just walking round like this morning but she fell over this morning too. It's normally when she gets up now or jumps down. She ay play and then stop and have to slump down looking scared or miserable.
She is interested in food, drinks and poops (poops smelly).
I don't think she remembers it hurts till it happens and when it does she cries, then wanders round lost or runs off to a corner, jumps back up to me and lays down instead of going where she wanted to go or she walks backwards, hisses and walks round a different way before walking normally again. Trying to get away from the pain I suppose.
I'm worried she wont go to drink or toilet if she finds she has to lay back down right away when she tries to get up.


----------



## Vermillon

Take your cat to the vet


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Vermillon said:


> Take your cat to the vet


The cat was at the vets yesterday.


----------



## BlackRose

She saw the vet yesterday. I was just hoping it was a sprain and if someone here could tell me if it sounds like a probably sprain by her behaviour and how she's dealing with it. Crying, backing up, hissing or dragging it and falling...yet walking fine on it the rest of the time. 

She said if I have to bring her back in they woukd do bloods n X-rays. I'd like am X-ray on her heart anyway tbh. Probably be quite expensive?

She tried to get up this morning and backed away crying. I'm about to feed her so dunno wether to bring the food to her which i probably will. She still has to walk to her litter tray and water though cos she won't use it normally if I move it. 

Do you think it still could be a sprain? The vet doesn't know what it is


----------



## Kare

BlackRose said:


> She saw the vet yesterday. I was just hoping it was a sprain and if someone here could tell me if it sounds like a probably sprain by her behaviour and how she's dealing with it. Crying, backing up, hissing or dragging it and falling...yet walking fine on it the rest of the time.
> 
> She said if I have to bring her back in they woukd do bloods n X-rays. I'd like am X-ray on her heart anyway tbh. Probably be quite expensive?
> 
> She tried to get up this morning and backed away crying. I'm about to feed her so dunno wether to bring the food to her which i probably will. She still has to walk to her litter tray and water though cos she won't use it normally if I move it.
> 
> Do you think it still could be a sprain? The vet doesn't know what it is


The x-ray is a still picture, the heart is a moving organ. You will get nothing from an x-ray, I am sure you must be confused, he didn't offer you an x-ray of the heart? As someone else has mentioned he may have said her heart is galloping, but I can not see that he was offering you that as an explanation for the symptoms, he was just mentioning that possibly as another symptom/sign towards what may actually be wrong with her. To me that would indicate she was either really stressed in the surgery or a sign towards being more constant pain than just the sudden flare up where she is in more obvious pain.

I think it is really time that will tell you now. If it is a strain it could be more than a week or 2 before you will know, at which point if the pain has not gone then the vet will need to reassess. Time I think is the only thing that can rule out the less serious.

Just please get on with the pain relief for now, she will really need them from what you are describing and it would be cruelty to not make that your top priority.


----------



## BlackRose

Maybe they could see fluid build up on the heart of the X-ray? She did say she could do one and she doesn't know what they'll find, but for now it's probably best to see how she goes.

The syrup stuff begins with m. Havnt got it at hand ATM.
Sues under dosed her for her weight anyway but I am still gojng to double check about it as it says not for use with renal cats and various other conditions which arnt ruled out with her.
There was aspirin in her anti inflammatory pain relief injection yday at vets but I thought aspirin and anti inflammatories were dangerous or fatal to animals, ESP cats?


----------



## pigglywiggly

pigglywiggly said:


> wont it be *metacam* painkiller? - its a bit thick and gluey and you use a special syringe that not graduated by ml`s but by weight for some strange reason.
> 
> be careful not to overdose it and give it with food, it can be really harsh on their tummies


 
did you not see my post earlier?

your vet will have given you metacam and given you a slightly lower dose so it dosnt upset her - its very potent stuff that can cause upset stomachs or hemmoraging in excess.

if your having trouble remembering what the vet tells you when your in the consulting room ( easily done as it can be quite stressful when your fluffy isnt well ) can you not take someone else with you that can help remember all the info, or take a pad and make notes?


----------



## Shell195

Like Piggly says, give her the Metacam. Ive used it in lots of cats and have never had a problem


----------



## pigglywiggly

its excellent stuff i`ve used it lots too, on dogs, cats and bunnies.

if she`s in a lot of pain please give it to her, she isnt going to feel any better without it, and must be in a lot of pain.


----------



## feorag

BlackRose said:


> Maybe they could see fluid build up on the heart of the X-ray? She did say she could do one and she doesn't know what they'll find, but for now it's probably best to see how she goes.


Fluid build up around the heart is a symptom of cardiomyopathy and that is more likely to give symptoms such as a heart murmur, not a galloping heart. A galloping heart (as with humans) is more likely to be caused by stress and fear, both of which will have been what your cat was feeling at the vets being examined while suffering pain.


----------



## Shell195

Are you sure they didnt mean they could Xray her legs and pelvic area?


----------



## BlackRose

Thanks. I'm sure that's the same syrup. I did see your post, I forgot you wrote it. I'm in such a state worrying about her. She's due it at fivish tonight and I'm sure she will love it as it's honey flavoured I think. They gave me a syringe bit said is best to give it to her with food as she might get an upset stomach otherwise but I'll give it in a spoon or syringe after measuring it the frst time as she doesn't touch food that's got stuff on it ever.

She may have meant X-rays for the legs and rear too.
Ill let you know how she gets on. She's hardly ever ill so it must be very hard for her. So really and hopefully it all points to a sprain more than likely?

I'm not sure if the injection yesterday helped as she hasn't really changed much and still cried earlier this morning when she got up.


----------



## garlicpickle

measure it with the syringe and then just squirt it onto the food. It must taste OK because my cat (who's been on it for over 2 years) doesn't even notice it on the food. Much easier than trying to squirt a syringe into a reluctant cat's mouth! If she doesn't seem keen then put it onto something tasty and strong smelling that you cat likes, such as sardines or tuna.

Give her the pain stuff and don't worry about the heart thing for now, being in pain and stressed at being taken to the vets is likely going to send her heart galloping just like it would in a person who was scared and in pain.


----------



## BlackRose

Tried her with some of the stuff squrted from the syringe onto a teaspoon snd then dabbed my finger into it so she licked it off. She was more interested with her food than the syrup but she had it squirted on the food in the end. She got most of it at least.

Is it normal to have a lot of hair in cats poop? I'm not sure who's poop it is, but I'm pretty sure its hers cos of the hair colour. Its not just on the poop but inside in lots of strands and clumped into a long hairball type thing. I kept a bit in case I need a sample. 
She washes a lot and often spits out some fur. She doesn't have hairballs very often. Guessing I need to start brushing her more again as I dont want her getting problems if the hair gets stuck


----------



## pigglywiggly

its the time of year for hairballs - my moms cat is suffering terribly despite grooming/furminating and is on katalax everyday.

some of mine have been upchucking furry sausages too, so i`ve got mine on intense hairball food till they`ve all moulted through.

the anitinflamatory injection your vet gave the cat will last a few days, now your giving her the painkillers she should feel more comfortable, and will hopefully start to feel better.


----------



## BlackRose

I'll start brushing them every morning and night to try and help.



I'm wondering if I'm seeing a heart gallop tho. When watching her breathe now she seems to have trouble every couple of breaths like she's straining or like her front half is being pulled up and tightening if you know what I mean. Its very difficult to describe.

She's sleeping by me ATM but doesn't want to know really. Looks sad and down


----------



## pigglywiggly

stop stressing so much - you`ll upset the cat.

they do weird things like that with hairballs......


----------



## vetdebbie

Try not to stress too much. Just so you know, you are really unikely to SEE a heart murmer, you can only really see respiratory efforts. Occasionally you can see the heart beating through the chest wall, but probably only when the cat is asleep.

Gallop rhythm is a specific term to describe a heart condition in cats where the 2 normally heard heart sounds separate into 4 sounds (sounds like a horse galloping). It CAN be a stress thing, but can also happen in cardiomyopathy if the heart becomes distorted.

You won't get any more answers really until further investigation is done, so just try and relax and keep both you and her calm until you do


----------



## BlackRose

Thanks. I'll probably wait a couple more days till the doses of syrup is up. She seems overall a lot better today. She got up about half hour ago and had asked for food. I gave her ten or so of her little dry food biscuits. I tried to play with her and her brother on the floor then to see how she was feeling. Nothing strenuous...just sliding a toy wand around the floor and under a cushion for her to tap. She wasn't all that interested and her brother hogged it anyway but she did surprise me when she jumped up in the air like a horse and onto the wand which she often used to do.
I was like omg cos I thought shed hurt herself but she was fine.

Apart from this morning when she first got up and cried she has been fine all day walking on her legs with no limp really anymore. 

But if it is a sprain or something not too serious like that is it normal for her to be all stiff and to lose control over both her back legs for a few minutes when she does wake up after being in the same position for a while? She tries to get up and her back end will fall. She will either look worried, just slump down and give up, cry and back up or try again and then she's fine.
She's jumping off worktops before I get a chance to stop her and unlike yesterday shes not hurt it after that or anything. just wanna know if all that fits into a sprain?


----------



## pigglywiggly

it all fits into the metacam doing its job and taking the pain away.

none of us have a crystal ball nor can we see into the future.

if it is a strain/sprain/torn muscles the metacam will keep her comfy and pain free till its healed. you need to igve her a bit of time to recover and heal.

if she`s still uncomfortable in a couple of weeks thens the time to be stressing and bothering your vet for more investigations surely?


----------



## BlackRose

She hadn't fell over while walking or sitting since yesterday morning but she was having water just now and I heard what sounded like a bit of a fall and a few scrapes on the laminate and a whine. When I went to check she was laying down with her back legs out and they obviously collapsed under her again. I got a feeling it's both legs but when she lies down she lies on the right one normally and stretches out the left one. Most of the time she lies on her stomach. She seems to have both legs just give way under her. I thought falling over while walking and sitting wasnt going to happen anymore. I really thought with a sprain or something she would be limping still though? Once she is able to stand which is more or less straight after she's walking fine on it. 

She is stretching her back legs out when she is about to walk more though as if to stretch them out ready.
She sometimes seems to strain to breathe afterwards when lying down but then she seems nornal most other times. I'm gonna ring the vet now just to get peace of mind.


----------



## BlackRose

She just started trying to get comfortable and had to keep getting up. She kept shaking. Her bag legs woukd shake and when she was sitting there her body would shake as she breathed. She tried to curl up. Her face books so sad. She's not shaking now or breathing as fast but I rang the vet I saw last time. I'll be taking her back in today I expect. I can't get insurance and use the insurance on the same day can I? 

I will have to use my card again for bloods and X-rays if need be and I know I'll have a whopping amount of charges but that's just the way it is. I just hope if she has an xrsy she doesmt need sedating or putting under as I don't think that'd gonna help right now


----------



## sophs87

This sounds very similar to my aunties shih Tzu, 
His back legs started doing this and after xrays, bloods, invasive operations, brain scans, ect ect they have decided that is is nuerological (sp) and nothing can be done. He didnt seem in pain either!
Now he can sometimes walk with his back legs and he will just wobble from side to side and do the splits.

The more excited he is like when the budgies come out lol he seems bloody cured!

This will continue to get worse and he has a big muscly front end and a skinny weak back end where the muscle is deteriorating 

He is only 7 but a poorly bred boy, that looks more the size of a 7 month old pup! with a TINY head! 
This does sound similar but i hope its not the case for you  xx

Btw they had insurance but had to pay for treatment first, wich w
ent over 5 grand xx


----------



## mask-of-sanity

aww poor cat , you cant use insurance for an existing condition i'm afraid ...hope all turns out ok


----------



## BlackRose

It was so scary when she found it hard to breathe and she was shaking. I really thought I should take her up then cos she looked at me like she was so miserable and needed help. Once she calmed down she was fine except for fslling and crying a bit. I told the vet about it and she said to bring her in after 4 or 5 days if nothings changed and I will anyway for a follow up. Then they can do X-rays and bloods if need be.
Can I request she is awake and not sedated during any X-rays cos she isn't aggressive and I'm sure she will stay still.
I domt think its best for her heart otherwise. 

If is neurological are there certain conditions for that or is it just one thing? I domt know anything about it but the vet said it's probably neurological. Is that not to do with the heart, lungs or kidneys etc at all then? If that's what she's got would she be crying, breathing hard or shaking though?
Shes not interested in playing at all except for the odd play on the floor with a wand now and then. Normally she's batting or chasing the ball by herself everyday or playing with the kickeroo.
Will she have a shortedned or difficult life if is neurological?
Maybe the shaking etc today is a reaction to the syrup and giving more will ake her worse or it's effecting her kidneys? As I said it's not ruled out that that's what she's got and the syrup isn't to be used with cats with that.
The vet said it's good news that she sounds ok through most of the time. She's resting up a lot and sleeps most of the time. 

I think earlier she was in a lot of pain when she was shaking and not breathint right, and she hadn't done it before as far as I know but maybe that's just that she was in stressed or in pain from the legs giving way a few minutes earlier?
Se limped a bit last tkme she fell down. If it's all of a sudden without warning and painful but other times she an jump down off stuff and not be effected fhat makes me think it's neurological or to do with her heart etc.


----------



## BlackRose

She just started playing and rolling round on get back like she always used to and had a little play with my hand. Seems very bright ATM. Jumping about a bit. I take it that's a good sign but doesn't that mean it's probably her heart then? If that happened earlier with the breathing and shaking? Cos cats normally are fine except for the legs and breathing with heart problems arnt they? Why else would she be fine and turn give way and cry otherwise or breathe funny/shake?

What limit should I put to her playing? She normally has a kicker when she's on her back like that but I'd be worried it's too rough on her legs to kick ATM. A ribbon maybe? 
She's not up to running after her ball yet. Not that interested in it and it's her fave toy.


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`d just leave her be and stop trying to make her play - let her slepp and recover in her own time.


----------



## BlackRose

She's mostly trying to play on her own and flopped onto her back by herself waving her paws in the air. 
So the shaking and hard breathing earlier could have been because of the sprain then if she has one? Would both legs be giving way tho? I mean of both are sprained then she wouldnt be able to walk at all at any time would she? She had given way since my last post a few times and when she does they seem to drag as if they're heavy but she recovers almost instantly and is fine most of the time. 

I'm trying to keep as calm and causal as possible so she doesn't panic and I'm keeping her warm and cuddled up. Giving her lots of smooths. The vet said to try and have her exercise it gently so I suppose that means don't keep everything close by for her if she can walk as she will exercise the legs then on the way to her water and tray. 
She's had her second dose of syrup a while ago and I think shes got three days or so left. It's so distressing and just wish I knew what it was.


----------



## BlackRose

One thing I mentioned to the vet was couple days before I noticed anything different with Rolo, I was in the bathroom and stupidly without looking I pushed the door to quite hard and heard it bump against something quite hard. I went into the room afterwards and Rolo was in there. I noticed she shook her head a couple times. She likes to sit outside the bathroom and wait for me sometimes and I'm worried I might've shut the four against her head or legs. Didn't hear any cries and she was fine so I'm not sure. 
The vet said tho that if it was that she would've shown something before then and you'd see it as a hemoragge in the eyes. 
But specially cos it might be nurological I'm worried I caused it either by the door or nomatter what the cause, her weight


----------



## BlackRose

Rolo has been a lot better all day. I am still not co fortable about this drug at all. I know the vet prescribed it and I read a post here before about someone being given this drug and they had also read it can kill yoir cat and cause renal failure etc. I read one link which I think was updated in 2010 on the metacam website I think it was saying metacam kills. There were tons of stories on there and one I read was the same as mine..the vet gave the same dosage and for four days same as me and on the fourth day their cat was rushed to the vet with acute renal failure.

It's not rucked out as I said that my cat doesn't already have kidney problems etc and so I'm really worried. There wre so many stories about it! 

One vet on there actually said she isn't afraid to tell people it shoukdnt be used on cats and actually writes on labels when she prescribes it not for use in cats.

Here's the link: http://www.metacamkills.com/
Some ppl tell me it's best given in three small doses thru the day as it's easier on the cats organs and works better. She's got two days left and had two doses so far


----------



## Shell195

BlackRose said:


> Rolo has been a lot better all day. I am still not co fortable about this drug at all. I know the vet prescribed it and I read a post here before about someone being given this drug and they had also read it can kill yoir cat and cause renal failure etc. I read one link which I think was updated in 2010 on the metacam website I think it was saying metacam kills. There were tons of stories on there and one I read was the same as mine..the vet gave the same dosage and for four days same as me and on the fourth day their cat was rushed to the vet with acute renal failure.
> 
> It's not rucked out as I said that my cat doesn't already have kidney problems etc and so I'm really worried. There wre so many stories about it!
> 
> One vet on there actually said she isn't afraid to tell people it shoukdnt be used on cats and actually writes on labels when she prescribes it not for use in cats.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.metacamkills.com/
> Some ppl tell me it's best given in three small doses thru the day as it's easier on the cats organs and works better. She's got two days left and had two doses so far


 
We have been using Metacam for many years on the various cats weve had in the sanctuary and have never had a problem with it but always Cat Metacam not the dog one
http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/Boe...Ds-mg_ml_Oral_Suspension_for_Cats/-40680.html


----------



## garlicpickle

The dog one and cat one are the same except the cat one is only 1/3 of the strength, because of cats lower ability to process the drug through their system.

I was a bit worried about renal failure when my cat was first given it. But there are not that many painkillers that can be used in cats at all. Metacam is one of the few that can be, and the way I viewed it was I preferred my cat to be out of pain with her bad back and able to have a comfortable life *now*, even if it did mean that further down the line it affected her kidneys and shortened her life. But she's been on it 2 years now and is absolutely fine. She had a load of tests done a year or so ago including a kidney test and everything came back normal.


----------



## BlackRose

The box says 

'metacam for cats
0.5 mg/ml 
Oral suspension for cats
Meloxicam
3ml

Dose 5kg once a day with food starting tomorrow eve and for four more days. Stop if any vomiting or diarrhoea'

What's meloxicam? How do I massage her stomach or is it best not to in case it aggravates anything she may have wrong with her? As far as I know she hasn't been to poop for a couple days now...think today's the third day so since starting really. She urinated this morning.

So that's five days worth then probably. It'll be her third dose today.
Today she ws on the windowsill when I woke up which she hadnt done for ages and she likes doing. She got up and down herself and seemed happy enough at breakfast. She did fall down I think after her breakfast though when next to the water bowl. Why is it usually always in the hallways she falls down? Usually wherever her water is?
Well, she may not have fallen down...but slumped down due to back legs.
Is it something also to do with hunger, just eating, thirst or just had a drink that could possbily make the leg thing happen/worse?

Shes wrapped up where I put her now on my settee and she seems ok, but a bit fed up and down.

Are you using one dose a day instead of three smaller ones?


----------



## pigglywiggly

meloxicam is the actual drug, its trade name is metacam.


----------



## sophs87

If is neurological are there certain conditions for that or is it just one thing? I domt know anything about it but the vet said it's probably neurological. Is that not to do with the heart, lungs or kidneys etc at all then? If that's what she's got would she be crying, breathing hard or shaking though?
Shes not interested in playing at all except for the odd play on the floor with a wand now and then. Normally she's batting or chasing the ball by herself everyday or playing with the kickeroo.
Will she have a shortedned or difficult life if is neurological?
Maybe the shaking etc today is a reaction to the syrup and giving more will ake her worse or it's effecting her kidneys? As I said it's not ruled out that that's what she's got and the syrup isn't to be used with cats with that.
The vet said it's good news that she sounds ok through most of the time. 



Munch, my aunties dog also has breathing problems, when he gets too excited. Its not unknown for him to pass out, not very regulary but he has done. 

He has really good days were he is really bright and perky and some bad days were he vomits, doesnt move much ect. 
They think its something to do with his skull being to small. I personally think he has some cav in him . He deffo isnt pure shih tzu.

Any condition that cant be treated will shorten the life span or make life more difficult. It seems were he is loosing muscle in his back legs he is loosing sensitivity and will soon be in a doggy wheel chair. But were his good days are more often then the bad and he still has quality of life he wont be getting pts for some time unless he deteriorates suddenly. 


I hope you find an answer but i would just let her rest and sleep for as long as she wants, Thats what we do when we are poorly and it helps us recover, dont try to force her to play as we all know cats will let us know when they want us x


----------



## sophs87

BlackRose said:


> She's mostly trying to play on her own and flopped onto her back by herself waving her paws in the air.
> So the shaking and hard breathing earlier could have been because of the sprain then if she has one?* Would both legs be giving way tho? I mean of both are sprained then she wouldnt be able to walk at all at any time would she? She had given way since my last post a few times and when she does they seem to drag as if they're heavy but she recovers almost instantly and is fine most of the time. *
> 
> I'm trying to keep as calm and causal as possible so she doesn't panic and I'm keeping her warm and cuddled up. Giving her lots of smooths. The vet said to try and have her exercise it gently so I suppose that means don't keep everything close by for her if she can walk as she will exercise the legs then on the way to her water and tray.
> She's had her second dose of syrup a while ago and I think shes got three days or so left. It's so distressing and just wish I knew what it was.


This sounds alot like munchs poor legs


----------



## Lenor

Ok girl..... Deep breath and chill out! Firstly, people on this site aren't vets. Even those few vets who are on here, none of them can diagnose your cat online. Take all these questions to your vet. Stop googling everything. Google will give you whatever answer you would like to any question you ask, but that doesn't mean every possible answer you get is all equally correct. Many sites online have no merit whatsoever. 
All drugs have potential side effects. ALL OF THEM. Go and sit and get all your drugs out the medicine cabinet and read all the inserts. Paracetomal, ibuprofen, immodium, aspirin, whatever you have in there, all will have a list of side-effects and cases in which they shouldn't be used. This doesn't mean they shouldn't be taken, or that any of the effects are at all likely, but as all drugs will have side effects to some extent in some individuals, these possible reactions must be noted. If the adverse effects where extreme, or very common, the risks would outweigh the benefits and the drug would not be licenced. Prescription-only veterinary medicines like metacam undergo strict testing in order to become licenced. Your vet will have prescribed a drug which they feel appropriate at a dose they feel is appropriate based on their exam of your cat and based on it's history. However if you have questions or concerns about the drug, the dose, the administration of the drug, the diagnosis, phone your vet and discuss it with them. Googling it will get you lots of false and conflicting information written by people who have zero actual veterinary knowledge. Speak to your vet, air your concerns, if you're still not happy get a second opinion from another vet and see what they say, don't get second opinions from people online, for although some of them will give sound and helpful advice, some people will give potentially harmful advice. Please just ask your vets all these questions. If you feel the original diagnosis is wrong, take her back for re-assessment, further investigation or for a second opinion.


----------



## Esarosa

Lenor said:


> Ok girl..... Deep breath and chill out! Firstly, people on this site aren't vets. Even those few vets who are on here, none of them can diagnose your cat online. Take all these questions to your vet. Stop googling everything. Google will give you whatever answer you would like to any question you ask, but that doesn't mean every possible answer you get is all equally correct. Many sites online have no merit whatsoever.
> All drugs have potential side effects. ALL OF THEM. Go and sit and get all your drugs out the medicine cabinet and read all the inserts. Paracetomal, ibuprofen, immodium, aspirin, whatever you have in there, all will have a list of side-effects and cases in which they shouldn't be used. This doesn't mean they shouldn't be taken, or that any of the effects are at all likely, but as all drugs will have side effects to some extent in some individuals, these possible reactions must be noted. If the adverse effects where extreme, or very common, the risks would outweigh the benefits and the drug would not be licenced. Prescription-only veterinary medicines like metacam undergo strict testing in order to become licenced. Your vet will have prescribed a drug which they feel appropriate at a dose they feel is appropriate based on their exam of your cat and based on it's history. However if you have questions or concerns about the drug, the dose, the administration of the drug, the diagnosis, phone your vet and discuss it with them. Googling it will get you lots of false and conflicting information written by people who have zero actual veterinary knowledge. Speak to your vet, air your concerns, if you're still not happy get a second opinion from another vet and see what they say, don't get second opinions from people online, for although some of them will give sound and helpful advice, some people will give potentially harmful advice. Please just ask your vets all these questions. If you feel the original diagnosis is wrong, take her back for re-assessment, further investigation or for a second opinion.


:notworthy: ^ This. Nobody on here is qualified to diagnose. As said, those who are vets on here won't have seen your cat, so you're asking them to poke around in the dark. Asking advice is one thing, but you need professional advice, from somebody who has SEEN the cat.


----------



## Shell195

Lenor said:


> Ok girl..... Deep breath and chill out! Firstly, people on this site aren't vets. Even those few vets who are on here, none of them can diagnose your cat online. Take all these questions to your vet. Stop googling everything. Google will give you whatever answer you would like to any question you ask, but that doesn't mean every possible answer you get is all equally correct. Many sites online have no merit whatsoever.
> All drugs have potential side effects. ALL OF THEM. Go and sit and get all your drugs out the medicine cabinet and read all the inserts. Paracetomal, ibuprofen, immodium, aspirin, whatever you have in there, all will have a list of side-effects and cases in which they shouldn't be used. This doesn't mean they shouldn't be taken, or that any of the effects are at all likely, but as all drugs will have side effects to some extent in some individuals, these possible reactions must be noted. If the adverse effects where extreme, or very common, the risks would outweigh the benefits and the drug would not be licenced. Prescription-only veterinary medicines like metacam undergo strict testing in order to become licenced. Your vet will have prescribed a drug which they feel appropriate at a dose they feel is appropriate based on their exam of your cat and based on it's history. However if you have questions or concerns about the drug, the dose, the administration of the drug, the diagnosis, phone your vet and discuss it with them. Googling it will get you lots of false and conflicting information written by people who have zero actual veterinary knowledge. Speak to your vet, air your concerns, if you're still not happy get a second opinion from another vet and see what they say, don't get second opinions from people online, for although some of them will give sound and helpful advice, some people will give potentially harmful advice. Please just ask your vets all these questions. If you feel the original diagnosis is wrong, take her back for re-assessment, further investigation or for a second opinion.


Excellent post:no1:


----------



## feorag

I agree.

To the OP, I hate to say it, but it seems to me that you spend too much time googling information which then conflicts and yet you believe everything that you read.

There's such a thing as "too much information". You are not veterinary trained, so don't have a true understanding of all the points that you are reading and you are projecting everything you read onto your cats.

You really do need to chill out, relax and trust your vet and if you don't, then you need to change your vet!!!


----------



## BlackRose

Thanks all. She had her last dose of meds ydy and there seems to be a tiny bit left in the bottle. Some days it seemed more in the syringe than others as its got a tall wide top to it but I always drew it down to 5 Mark.

She seemed great yesterday and so far today. So I'm hoping things will continue to go this way. She's started sleeping with her brother again and also whacking him as he passes her so she must be feeling better 

As always though it's one thing after another....my bearded dragons not looking too well now with his back leg.


----------



## BlackRose

Maybe the metacams worn off now but this morning she was great too and wanted to play loads. But then her legs went funny in the litter trY after scraping about a lot. Since then she's been wary of everything and just wanting to sit and cuddle. When in the bed after dinner her legs were the same as she tried to get out and her back end really does seem very heavy like there's no feeling in it at all, and when she tried to walk out her back end stayed in and she actually pushed the bed against the wall as she walked out with her front legs (cos her back end wouldnt move). Hope you understand what I mean. I just cuddled with her and had to get up to get on with things. But I while cuddling her again very soon for the day and probably taking her up tuesday for a follow up. 
If she was more or less fine and acting great with very little leg discomfort all day yesterday and the night before is this sudden return to be expected if it's just a sprain or something?
It still makes me wonder if it actually is a sprain if she's walking fine 90% of the time. She hadn't even had problems when she got up the last day or so. I understand the metacam would've been wearing off by now and even tho there's a timy bit left in the bottle I think they said four days worth which she's had. So maybe there was a bit less the odd day she had it but I pulled it down to the 5 Mark. 

I'm starting to think it's not just her leg or legs, but her whole back end that kinda paralyses for those odd minutes. Maybe she wasn't actually ever in pain bit just numb and that's why she limped before, shook, cried and hissed...all that. Cos she was scrared.

Today now she keeps looking up at me and like she wants me to help her. She was purring abit but I'm sure it wasnt a happy purr.
She was breathing fast for a while.

I know though she will be playing again soon after she gets up. 

It's so confusing. The next step is blood work and X-rays which I can't afford for a couple weeks till I save it up. But regardless, if she needs them before that she will have them done. 

I'll let you know how she gets on.


----------



## BlackRose

She seemed great the last couple days and her legs have hardly given way at all. Just gave her her breakfast and shes been sick straight away but wasn't running round or anything straight after. Should I be worried? It looked like just the food she had a moment ago with lots of white, maybe a bit frothy saliva all over it. 
I dont know yet today how she is as we gave all only just got up, but she has been great, bright and active the last few days


----------



## Esarosa

BlackRose said:


> She seemed great the last couple days and her legs have hardly given way at all. Just gave her her breakfast and shes been sick straight away but wasn't running round or anything straight after. Should I be worried? It looked like just the food she had a moment ago with lots of white, maybe a bit frothy saliva all over it.
> I dont know yet today how she is as we gave all only just got up, but she has been great, bright and active the last few days



Vets.

When we got Phoenix she would throw up after eating, and it was because she had a heavy worm burden. This was despite the fact we were already treating her for worms as literally the first thing we did on the day we got her was take her to the vets for a check up and worming. 

Might not be that, might be nothing but ask a vet, as with her previous condition you never know the two could somehow be linked or it could indicate something else.


----------



## BlackRose

I hope she will be ok  she is due a follow up round about now anyway and I gotta take my bearded dragon up too. 
I hope the rest of the moneys in. I only got £50 odd pound today to take them with. The follow up is supposed to be £17 but they will probably charge a double price for two animals.


----------



## BlackRose

Booking in for this evening. Not taking any chances. Would take her sooner but I'd much rather see the same vet as last time.


----------



## Shell195

BlackRose said:


> Booking in for this evening. Not taking any chances. Would take her sooner but I'd much rather see the same vet as last time.


How did you get on at the vets?


----------



## BlackRose

Shes doing great thanks. They said they don't need to see her again if things keep up. Her heart rate was still hi to at 240 and she said the highest that's normal for a cat when it's scared is 220.

She couldve done an X-ray and probe thing to see why she was sick but it would've caused more stress and strain on her heart (if she does have anything the putting under is dangerous she said) so I said I'd just keep an eye on her. Her legs or back end are still heavy at times like last night but she has ardly had any problems and hasn't been falling over or crying for a long time now. Shes playing loads.

Going up this evening now with poorly bearded dragon.


----------



## BlackRose

Is it normal for a cat to twitch on the face? Not when sleeping as I know my cats do this anyway quite often and it's normal.
I read it could be nurological or some spine problem (stomotis?) or something else when this happens. It could be my cat has always done it and I'm just noticing now cos I'm still so worried about her and watching her almost constantly. 
This is the same girl I took up and who had the metacam.
She hadn't been sick since that one morning and she's still running round playing and chasing her brother etc...still eating and drinking fine. About to give her some more plain roast chicken in a minute after the chills gone off it a bit, as its been on a plate in the fridge. It's the tesco ready made one you get hot. They love that.

Anyway I noticed over the last couple days she twitches on her eyes a bit. Sometimes her ears too and I saw the one side of her lip a bit today. I noticed it more today within the last half hour than the other day but then she could still have hairs on her or something. She is also licking her lips and bottom of nose a lot today and swallowing...which I thought would indicate she felt sick or something? Also forgot to mention she sneezed this morning about 5/6 times in a row but it's not constant and I can't see any mucus or runnyness etc that I can see. Her nose seems a bit paler today and yesterday too, although slightly darker pink where she licks. I cant tell anout the gums..they look pink but to me also on the main parts of the gum a bit whitish...definalty paler than my other cats gums anyway but then hes a dark cat whereas she's light coloured around her face etc with a pink nose.

I'm gonna ring the vet to ask about it anyway. Her back end and left leg seems a bit more stiff than it was a couple days ago and she seems to be staring at me a lot which might indicate she's telling me something is wrong.
I only just put money back into my bank to almost cover the charges from the last time and I am still going to go back into my overdraft nxt week when the other charges come out. I havnt got anything to take her up with for a while.
Especially as if she has to go back now again it'll be X-rays and blood tests.of course if she needs them she will have them anyway, but maybe everyones right and I'm just seeing all this stuff cos I'm looking for things as I'm so worried and I wanna make shes always feeling ok.


----------



## FreddiesMum

You really need to stop looking up stuff on google I wouldn't spend time typing crap if I was worried about my cat. The best option is to discuss what worries you with your vet. IF you dont trust your vet change to another vet I hope your wee cat recovers.


----------



## BlackRose

I phoned the vet today to ask some stuff. 


You may have read my recent posts about my cat being on metacam after the back legs/rear end giving away and limping happening.

She's been limping more latley but still is playful and runs etc so I'm gonna take her asap for blood tests as I am sure they are needed.
We still think it might be neurological as she is twitching on her face which I've never noticed before and she seems to be licking her lips a lot. 
I want to rule out kidney problems, espcially as she may need to go back on metacam for a few more doses. 
Because she's so much better everyone thinks i shouldn't take her but I can't leave it and even it's just a bruise or sprain etc then it's obviously still bothering her ATM even though she's playful and kneading etc.

Anyway the vet asked me on the phone, when I asked about possible kidney problems, if she was still eating ok which she is and when she asked if she was dropping her food I said no. I assumed not. I hadn't really taken much notice of how they ate before altho I'm sure she has always eaten differently to her brother. I watched her eat dinner then and noticed she is licking up the food rather than using her teeth to pick it up like her brother. It's dry food.
Is this normal? Do some cats eat that way or should I be worried?
I'll definatly keep an eye on her and how she eats etc and make an appointment for bloods asap.

Surely she wouldn't be in pain if she was running and chasing balls etc? She sees a ball and hides behind the settee to wiggle her bum and pounces on it.


----------



## sophs87

BlackRose said:


> I phoned the vet today to ask some stuff.
> 
> 
> You may have read my recent posts about my cat being on metacam after the back legs/rear end giving away and limping happening.
> 
> She's been limping more latley but still is playful and runs etc so I'm gonna take her asap for blood tests as I am sure they are needed.
> We still think it might be neurological as she is twitching on her face which I've never noticed before and she seems to be licking her lips a lot.
> I want to rule out kidney problems, espcially as she may need to go back on metacam for a few more doses.
> Because she's so much better everyone thinks i shouldn't take her but I can't leave it and even it's just a bruise or sprain etc then it's obviously still bothering her ATM even though she's playful and kneading etc.
> 
> Anyway the vet asked me on the phone, when I asked about possible kidney problems, if she was still eating ok which she is and when she asked if she was dropping her food I said no. I assumed not. I hadn't really taken much notice of how they ate before altho I'm sure she has always eaten differently to her brother. I watched her eat dinner then and noticed she is licking up the food rather than using her teeth to pick it up like her brother. It's dry food.
> Is this normal? Do some cats eat that way or should I be worried?
> I'll definatly keep an eye on her and how she eats etc and make an appointment for bloods asap.
> 
> Surely she wouldn't be in pain if she was running and chasing balls etc? She sees a ball and hides behind the settee to wiggle her bum and pounces on it.


Block google from your computer!! All animals eat different, twitch, sneeze, allsorts its fine, leave them be and if you are worried back to the vets!


----------



## BlackRose

She is going to the vets this morning for bloods and seeing a different vet than she has seen throughout all this.

I phoned yesterday and spoke to the vet she normally sees to request bloods. She told me I could bring her up this morning between 8 and 10.
Phoned today and had to make a later appointment anyway but reception seemed to think she was staying in and I was picking her up that evening.
I was told it was just a quick blood test on the table, same as anything else.
Why would they keep her in?

She ate quite Late last night but I'm not feeding her today before her test, cos she's mainly being tested for kidney, heart and diabetes problems. It's not been 12 or 24 hours since her meal but they said that's ok. 
I don't know how long the results will take but I dont see the point in her saying there the day when she's well in herself.


----------

